# Bye Guys :(



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Me and my g/f of 3 years have broken up and I dont have the net at my house.I hope when I come back everyone is good and well.I would like to thank every here that has helped me and hope to be back soon,when I get my own place.Bye guys


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

Best of luck to you. We'll see you when you get back online.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Goo dluck Ruben. Hope you the best of luck with everything you do.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

good luck man.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the best of luck to you kid..everything will work out in the end..by the time you get back i should have some plans ready to mail to ya..


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

sorry to hear about you and your GF. Been there dude and it blows.. Keep in touch and keep your head up. Things get better after the storm.


----------

